

The App Store Could Use Something Similar to Yelp's Filter - triblib
http://toucharcade.com/2012/02/17/the-app-store-could-really-use-something-similar-to-the-yelp-review-filter/

======
rhizome
I understand the need for better app stores, particularly with _any_
filtering, but Yelp's lack of filter power actually keeps me from using them
for anything but cursory reviews and locations/hours.

The filtering illustrated in this article speaks only to the filter as an
editorial component that floats up the reviews it thinks are worthy, a filter
that's more useful for initiates than people who are actually trying to find
something, in which case it kind of sucks.

But I'm pretty sure that's a different filter.

